# sortie numérique optique sur airportexpress



## pouly33 (26 Mars 2008)

dans le descriptif technique de la borne airport express il est fait mention d'une sortie mini jack analogique et d'une sortie optique numérique qui n'apparait pas sur le boitier s'agit il d'une option ou existe t'elle vraiment dans le logement du mini jack si oui quelle format numérique (spdif serait parfait).


----------



## maousse (26 Mars 2008)

c'est un connecteur jack combiné analogique/optique (comme sur les macs récents).
il te faut un câble de ce genre pour relier l'express à ton ampli :
http://www.amazon.fr/Lindy-CABLE-OPTIQUE-SPDIF-MINI/dp/B00062UPZM/


----------



## pouly33 (27 Mars 2008)

Merci pour ta reponse si je comprend ton explication il s'agit d'un connecteur qui retransforme de l'analogique en numerique optique


----------



## maousse (27 Mars 2008)

non.
le connecteur de l'airport express est capable des deux.
Si tu branches un câble analogique, c'est un signal analogique qui sort.
Si tu branches un câble optique (comme celui que j'indique), c'est un signal numérique optique (spdif)


----------



## pouly33 (27 Mars 2008)

merci pour le complément d'information
Suite à ton précédent message j'ai été consulter les connecteurs sur le site apple et effectivement j'ai vu que le mini jack etait double, analogique et numérique optique, reste à savoir la qualité du coupleur toslink interne à l'airpor express !!!!!! je vait faire un essais sur une entrée optique d'un ampli home cinéma pour voire ce que cela donne avant d'investire dans un convertisseur N/A de haut de game pour raccorder sur mon ampli flying mole et mes enceinte PEL


----------



## elmexicano (5 Juin 2008)

pouly33 a dit:


> merci pour le complément d'information
> Suite à ton précédent message j'ai été consulter les connecteurs sur le site apple et effectivement j'ai vu que le mini jack etait double, analogique et numérique optique, reste à savoir la qualité du coupleur toslink interne à l'airpor express !!!!!! je vait faire un essais sur une entrée optique d'un ampli home cinéma pour voire ce que cela donne avant d'investire dans un convertisseur N/A de haut de game pour raccorder sur mon ampli flying mole et mes enceinte PEL



alors quel est ton verdict ? le son numérique via l'airport express est il pur ?? 
Je me tate a lacher ma platine CD pour passer au tout MP3 via mon DAC Benchmark..


----------

